# Racing a Trek 1000???



## ddavis89325is (Jul 21, 2005)

First off, i posted this in the Beginners Forum first, but i wanted to get a lot of views, so i dropped it here also!


Would i be able to race and train on a new Trek 1000? I want an aluminum frame for the weight savings, but i cannot spend more than $500-600. I am currently training on my 04 Fisher Wahoo, and really want to get a dedicated road bike, one that i could race and train on. My local LBS has good deals on Trek 1000's. Are there any better options for a good $500-600 bike? I live in Iowa, so brand availibility is extremely limited.

I understand that you could ride any bike and race, but i want something that is going to keep me competitive. I will be in great shape when i get to racing, so i don't want a bike that is going to leave me behind the pack, where as my training would be really good. Thanks!


----------



## llvllatt (Jul 23, 2005)

Last year, I was racing on a 15ish year old, 24lb cannondale touring bike. I was a first year cadet (racing age was 15), a solid cat 4/5 racer in my first year on road. You wont have trouble racing on a Trek 1000, I always hear/heard people say that it's 90% rider and this is true. People do come along on their 20+lb, $500 bikes and do pretty decent. Dont worry about it for now, it'll be a fine bike to race and train on. See how you like racing and maybe later on you can get suited up on something more race-oriented


----------



## ddavis89325is (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

*It's all about the engine...*

Sure you can race a Trek 1000...like the other guys said already, it's the rider that really matters. Personally, I think it's 95% rider, 5% bike.

That being said, my adivce would be to focus on the frame -- as you can always upgrade components later on. My first road bike was Trek 2200 with the same Alpha SL aluminum frame as the 1000, and I liked it a lot. 

If there are REI, Performance Bike, or SuperGo in your neighborhood, you may want to check out their in-house brand bikes as well.

K-Zero


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

The biggest problem you will run into is that the Trek 1000 has Sora shifters. When you are in the drops, you cannot reach the thumb shifter. Next time you are at a shop, grab the bars are you will see what I mean. By the way, if you are near Iowa City, PM me and I'll be glad to help.


----------



## IMF (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a trek 1200 & have been racing this for the last year with no probs. Im now going to spend some cash & get a better bike but there is noting wrong with the trek 1200.


----------

